# Starting new job before end of adoption leave??



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

I am really confused at the moment.
I am due back to my job in April, but I'm planning on not returning and finding myself another part time job whilst I retrain.
A couple of job opportunities have come my way, and both sound ideal, although they'd want me to start in January (if I was successful).

How do I go about starting a new job before my adoption leave has finished? And how and when do I give notice to my current employer??
As far as I know at the moment, if I'm just leaving my job (not returning), I only have to give one month's notice, as I get paid monthly, so I'm intending on giving my notice anyway in March.

 I don't want to ring my employers, incase they are funny about it!!
x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Ever

mmm, that's an interesting question!

Are you receiving SAP?  If so, then this would stop when you started work for a new employer.  If you have taken a year off and January would be after week 39 then you would be OK.

Just to confuse things further,  you can resign from a job the week after placement and you would still receive 39 weeks SAP!  Therefore, you could resign anytime.   

www.businesslink.gov.uk gives you the employer advice, it's more detailed than the employee info!


Sorry, probably not helped but the website above is quite helpful!

Bx

/links


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks
I am on 39weeks leave altogether so was planning on giving a months notice because had no idea, I'd still get my adoption leave pay until March?? That sounds good!!
I will look on that website now, thank you


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for the link. It was very informative. It says that the employer has to continue paying my adoption pay whether I give my notice tomorrow or in the new year. They have to pay me until my leave officially ends. Hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Only slight problem, is it does say "Only if they have not started work for another employer". Would it make any difference then if I waited until after my leave ends to find new paid work, would that make it easier??


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

HI

I think if you started work with a new employer your SAP would def stop, as 90% of SAP comes from the government so when you started paying tax/NI with your new employers it would flag it up.

It really depends on whether you are OK with your SAP stopping and it being replaced with your new salary?  I'd go with whatever paid more!    

Bx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks Boggy!
Yeah I'll think I'll stick to my SAP for now!!


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi all  

I am writing my letter of resignation (or at least planning it!) and wondered if anyone knows which date do I terminate my employment with the company... the last date of my adoption leave or the date Im due to start back at work??

I am really confused!!  

Thanks!

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE  
xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Ever

I think it would be the last day they were paying you?  So the end of 39 weeks if you're on SAP. 

Bx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

I have just handed in my notice at work- my leaving date is the day i am due back to work so i wont be going back at all!

xxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Well done MJ!!!!  

I thought about putting my last day as the date Im due back, but thought I might have to work that one day if I did that??

Also, haven't a clue how holidays work and if I'll be due any holiday pay   It's all very confusing!


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Looking for some moral support really  

Ive got a meeting with my manager tomorrow and think he's expecting me to confirm my return to work etc when in fact I'm going to hand over my notice  

Ive had it typed over a week but wanted to give it to him in person. I have this idea that I'll be able to go into the meeting and stay quite calm and composed and when they ask about my return, I can say well I've actually decided not to return, and then hand over the envelope. When in reality I'll probably dissolve into a crying blubbering mess and not be able to say a word and just throw the envelope on his desk!!!!! And then dreading the coming out of that meeting and then having to tell my colleagues (who Ive worked with for many years).

Wish me luck!!!! x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey Ever

massive big heaps of moral support from me hun

I gave my works my notice via email and then they rang however i only had to tell HR as the dept i work for all the managers have been moved to other depts due to this "credit crunch"

xxx


----------

